# Ocean Crawler Core Diver: Probably The Sexiest Dive Watch You’ll See All Year



## Edwin So (Dec 16, 2020)

Here's mine!


----------



## Scottsh80 (Jul 13, 2021)

Michael Weare said:


> *Ocean Crawler, based in New York, is just about to release their latest diver, the Core Diver, and I can confirm it's a beauty.*
> 
> It's been designed with the mindset of being a true divers watch, built with a pleasing amount of heft with plenty of practicality and ease of use while underwater.
> 
> ...











here's mine!


----------



## Edwin So (Dec 16, 2020)

Scottsh80 said:


> View attachment 16036994
> 
> here's mine!


Love the color combo!


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

Why is the bezel split in half like with the color scheme like a gmt when it measures minutes? No need or functionality of a day/night indicating bezel...


----------



## Kummin (Jul 4, 2013)

The hour hand is HOR-RI-BLE.


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES (7 mo ago)

I must say not the most attractive watch I’ve ever seen…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

